# Dove hunting club near Bulloch, savannah, Augusta, and Macon Georgia



## Coach30458 (May 14, 2017)

Located in Bulloch county Georgia 

Opening day lunch, lodging, ponds for dogs and fishing.

Over 70 acres of Clearfield sunflower and dove proso. Planted in stages. Fields are managed specifically for bird hunting and are continually manipulated to provide an abundance of birds. We have over 400 acres in fields planted with corn, peanuts, and sunflowers in different parts of the county that we hunt as well.

You can join the club for a yearly membership of $935 which includes a minimum of seven hunts with more planned depending on the migration and number of birds that show up. Children and spouse can hunt on same stand for free. Opening day is exclusively for club members. 

I can send you more details if you desire. You can contact me via call or text at (912)531-2482 or via email manager@redfernplatation.com


----------



## Coach30458 (May 14, 2017)

Photos of planting. Photos of crop coming soon


----------



## jdgator (May 16, 2017)

Guys, coach has been hosting a jam up dove field for years. If I still lived in Bulloch county I'd be there.


----------



## ssramage (Jun 20, 2017)

Email sent


----------



## Coach30458 (Jun 22, 2017)

Sunflowers are growing like crazy. Still got plenty of dove club memberships available


----------



## Coach30458 (Jul 22, 2017)

Sunflowers have bloomed out. Still have few available memberships for 2017-2018 season.


----------



## Coach30458 (Jul 22, 2017)

Young sunflowers, corn, and peanuts are all looking good.


----------



## Coach30458 (Jul 30, 2017)

Very few dove club memberships still available. Dont wait too much longer if you are thinking about joining


----------



## Coach30458 (Aug 12, 2017)

Pictures of young sunflowers. Still few memberships available.


----------



## Coach30458 (Sep 20, 2017)

We had a great first season. We hunted every weekend and the birds were coming in beyond belief. All the members were very happy and almost all limited out each hunt. We dove have per day hunts available for $150 per hunter. The birds are still coming into the first field by the hundreds and we still have other fields we haven't hunted yet. Call 912-531-2482 to book a hunt today for the dove shoot of a life time.


----------

